What percent of corporate office jobs can be automated? - gieoon
======
aurizon
For years, after the first word processors were invented with cut and paste
abilities, the bulk of realestate and contract work has been steadily eroded
by this cut and paste work by, at first, secretaries and latterly by robotised
scripts. Each agreement has all possible variable areas (name, address,
locations, special clauses etc) identified as numbered fields. Staff provide
the exact data for each numbered field and special claus and removes unused
special clauses of which there may be hundreds for all manner of contract or
real estate aspects. In seconds the substitution is completed and the final
agreement inspected by a lawyer - often in India, and then sent to the billing
firm for final inspection and review and then for signature. Same for all
manner of contracts, I have a few hundreed mining agreements that I manually
adapt for each situation. tens of thousands of$ saved with many of
these.(although some are 1-2 pagers for minor matters) There are few
situations without boilerplate ready to adapt for any situation

------
tony-allan
Most but only if the information that they deal with is available as data
rather than Microsoft Word and Excel files.

